# Calling all guinea owners



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey All,

Just wondered if any of you can help me; we had to have our guinea put down yesterday :frown: we were so close to him we can't bring ourselves to even think of getting anymore, its just too painful when you lose them!! So I've decided to get a tattoo to remember him by and I wanted to get a guinea paw print done but can't find any pics of one - any of you guinea owners (odd request) but can you take a pic of the bottom of your guineas feet and send them to me????

xXx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

My pigs are too wriggly to stay still long enough to take a pic of their feet but just found this and thought it would make a really cool tat

Guinea Pig Paw Print Oval Sticker - CafePress United Kingdom


----------

